# getting my baby formula shipped to the states by www.britishcornershop.co.uk



## kellysayers (28 Apr 2008)

Thought this was best place for this post but feel free to move. I am thinking of getting my baby formula shipped to the states by  has any one ever used them. seems great as i only want to bring carry on luggage with me (easier for changing planes). Has any one with a foreign home ever used this company?


----------



## Satanta (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: british corner shop*

Excuse my ignorance, I'm guessing there's an obvious answer but as I don't know what it is I said I'd ask....

Why not just buy the baby formula in the states? (a specific brand which can't be got over there?)


----------



## z109 (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: british corner shop*

Buy it here and post it to the place you're staying? OTOH if it bursts in transit you will cause a major security alert!


----------



## DrMoriarty (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: british corner shop*



kellysayers said:


> Thought this was best place for this post but feel free to move.


 Why the heck would overseas property investment be the best place for a query about buying baby formula in the UK for shipping to the USA? 

Moved to Miscellaneous Non-financial Questions.


----------



## ajapale (28 Apr 2008)

Infant formula and its price and marketing has been discussed here before in the  Consumer section. Also buying stuff on the internet has been discussd in the consumer section.

Many people have noticed that infant formula is the exact same price in Irish supermarkets. Im not sure what inference one can draw from that fact.

Sma Gold


----------



## kellysayers (28 Apr 2008)

You cannot get cow and gate in the states. Apparently the only formula you can get over there has to be produced over there. I tried to mail it before and it was costing over €100 to do so. British corner shop will charge the same price as the shops here for the formula and only about £20 to send it over. The reason I put the post where i did was I assumed that other people who have oveerseas property may have had this same problem or used british corner shop. Anyhow the main question was has anyone else used the site to get stuff sent foreign. It really bugs me the way you ask a question in a post and everybit of your post is questioned and commented on except the bit you actually ask!!!


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Apr 2008)

Yes and yes.

I have a friend in Boston who is married to an English girl. She uses that www.britishcornershop.com site for importing stuff to the USA (usually tea and crisps).

I undestand your situation as I just returned from a long holiday with my wife and kids and we brought a load of Cow &  Gate formula because our baby was born very prematurely last summer and is on a very specific C&G product which we had to bring with us.

Also, I suggest looking at the boards section of Irish paretning website www.rollercoaster.ie which is very informative. 

PS This is my first post. Love the site.


----------



## efm (29 Apr 2008)

kellysayers said:


> It really bugs me the way you ask a question in a post and everybit of your post is questioned and commented on except the bit you actually ask!!!


 
 Oh for heaven's sake - it's a public forum, what do you expect?  

There isn't a team of trained baby formula experts waiting in a room in Mumbai to answer your questions; there's just people the same as you and me with opinions on everything.


----------



## kellysayers (29 Apr 2008)

Thanks Hillsalt
Nice to see someone else who understands the problem
Do they find the delivery times  and service good?


----------



## Lulu123 (29 Apr 2008)

Kellysayers, I have a friend who also uses the site, apparently their service is excellent. I will check with her on delivery times and let you know.

And I agree with you. I mean it was a legitimate question, ok it was posted in the wrong place but hey we all make mistakes sometimes.
If I dont know the answer to someones query I simply dont post. Why do people feel the need to have a go at others on this site. If members have nothing constructive to say then why post at all.


----------



## Satanta (29 Apr 2008)

Lulu123 said:


> If members have nothing constructive to say then why post at all.


Because it's a public forum where people come to pick up information.

I had nothing constructive to add re the OPs question, but I did wonder on why this would be of benefit. This proved to be very constructive from my POV and potentially for many of the other readers. 

Having asked the question and provided with a very clear answer (thank you kellysayers), as someone who has no children and very little knowledge of baby formula I was surprised to hear that there was less choice for baby formula in the US and not more (although when I read the question that was the assumption I made), I actually informed a few friends who have very recently relocated to the US with a young child of this thread in case it might prove of benefit to them/provide some additional options. It's potentially something I will mention to a large number of people due to a few members of my immediate family currently living in the states/Canada. 

To be honest, the only element of this thread which isn't constructive in some way... is where people are moaning about the content/quality of replies!


----------



## Lulu123 (29 Apr 2008)

Yes I agree people come to pick up information but so many times I see people being belittled and sniped at for either their question, their spelling or simply the way they have worded their question so I'm glad you learned something from the thread which is really what the purpose of this site is for.


----------



## Hillsalt (29 Apr 2008)

kellysayers said:


> Thanks Hillsalt
> Nice to see someone else who understands the problem
> Do they find the delivery times  and service good?



Never heard anything bad so I'm guessing they are happy with it.


----------



## ajapale (29 Apr 2008)

Have you tried some of the ex-pat forums?

This one from britishexpats.com/forum/ relates to C&G and Australia.

I think there are equivalent Irish emigrant (emigrant.ie) forums where you will get information on the best way to get taytos, barrys tea, rashers, infant formula etc to the US.

You could also try posting your question on the C&G forum. I wouldn't mention the company and would try to phrase the question. What is the best/cheapest way to source a supply of C&G infant formula for my upcoming visit to the US?


----------



## ARW5 (30 Apr 2008)

www.expatboxes.com on info@expatboxes.com have been quite good at supplying any kind of baby product overseas !


----------



## kellysayers (30 Apr 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Baby's tummy will be full while I soak up the sun!!!


----------



## ARW5 (8 May 2008)

Can't comment on them but www.expatboxes.com on info@expatboxes.com ships baby products worldwide


----------



## ARW5 (8 May 2008)

Can't comment on them but www.expatboxes.com on info@expatboxes.com ships baby product worldwide !


----------

